# Halloween in the UK 2012 - Pt 1 - sightings



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Just like you, I havent spotted a damn thing yet!
Saw on my Facebook that the costume shop in the next town is getting their stock in this or next week though, so I suppose that could get the ball rolling for other to follow suit!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

we can all hope!! im supprised not to have seen anything yet....maybe the resession last year brought poor sales and maybe they have pushed back the release of items this year? all speculation.... but iv started buyin bits for my costume from ebay....


----------



## Grotbags (Oct 24, 2009)

Poundland are starting to put stuff out today here...they actually started yesterday with face paints/clip on led jewellery so you guys should be getting it soon


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks Grotbags! I like their stock usually(and Poundworld), so fingers crossed for them to get a good haul in this year. Got a busy schedule in the next few days, so it'll prob be next weekend by the time I get to have a browse around


----------



## rayuk (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing in and around the Black Country yet, to be honest i have tended to move away from the usual stuff from the stores, i made some great props last year with the help of the tutorials on this forum and now i have two new props on the go for this year, just finishing a trash can trauma using a great compressor from aldi and scored an old rocking chair on ebay last night, going to try and make it rock using a wiper motor and put a stuffed dummy or skeleton on it.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm curious and am marking my spot in this thread...


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

rayuk said:


> Nothing in and around the Black Country yet, to be honest i have tended to move away from the usual stuff from the stores, i made some great props last year with the help of the tutorials on this forum and now i have two new props on the go for this year, just finishing a trash can trauma using a great compressor from aldi and scored an old rocking chair on ebay last night, going to try and make it rock using a wiper motor and put a stuffed dummy or skeleton on it.


soudns like some great ideas! keep us posted


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Matalan have a few decorations online and spotted a witch costume at M and S


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Cool will check that out


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

The Range have a dedicated Halloween area as I was told by a family member. I'll have to pay a visit. 

Wilkinsons have added their Halloween items back on thier site. Most items say "back soon". Hopefully a few new pieces this year. Edit: They have a Skull Fogger for £15 and animated Frankenstein Head for £14 also, I think they are new to their store this year (?).

I'm mainly excited to see what ASDA and TK Maxx will offer this year. (Would be nice to see a large prop again.) Sainsbury's made an effort last year with Albert the butler, so will keep an eye out for them too.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Batley said:


> The Range have a dedicated Halloween area as I was told by a family member. I'll have to pay a visit.
> 
> Wilkinsons have added their Halloween items back on thier site. Most items say "back soon". Hopefully a few new pieces this year. Edit: They have a Skull Fogger for £15 and animated Frankenstein Head for £14 also, I think they are new to their store this year (?).
> 
> I'm mainly excited to see what ASDA and TK Maxx will offer this year. (Would be nice to see a large prop again.) Sainsbury's made an effort last year with Albert the butler, so will keep an eye out for them too.


nice one, let us know if you spot anything.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

*First physical spot!*

Spooted my first decorations. 

B & M Bargins in my local town. Liturally had like 6 items, but i got excited, and it shows its nearly here!


----------



## rayuk (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes they are all starting to put stuff out, went into *poundworld* today at Walsall, *not poundland!* they had a huge selection out, stuff i hadn't seen before, some great little items for a quid, i got two orange 6 led pumpkin lights, it says strobe lights on the pack but they are not, but still worth the money, no big items obviously but some cracking stuff, if there is a poundworld in your area defo worth a look.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

cheers ray.... ve not been into town this week, but i feel a trip is in order one day after work. Ive been eagrly waiting all these sightings... seems they are starting to crop up now


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

any more sightings guys?


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

It seems other members are that despirate to have a multitude of their own threads... These ones are bein ignored.... Sooo any sightings? Im gonna head into town on saturday... Take pictures of everythin to show u guys whats about


----------



## GOTHICDOLL (Sep 19, 2011)

Asda has some costumes online. Looks like this year they are calling it trick or treat street, at the bottom of he page you can see some of the new props which it says will be available from the September 18th!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

B and m has a good stock out


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Ahw nice! Will check that out!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

ASDA have started early this year! I've been told by a family member (yup again) that ASDA have their Halloween out. They wasn't very informative so I don't know what's available. I'm unable to visit until the weekend. The Halloween items hit ASDA Direct  on September 18th. From the preview at the bottom of their site there is another "large" prop in the style of last years witch. It looks like a zombie holding a sweet dish. Somewhat disapointed there is no lifesize prop like 2010's Wanda Witch and 2009's butler. (I often see the butler on random TV Shows, recently Come Dine With Me).

Nothing in TK Maxx yet


----------



## tommytrubbs (Jul 30, 2010)

There is some Asda news here:
http://halloweenerrific.co.uk/halloween-decorations/asda-halloween-2012-sneak-preview

But it looks like they are missing some big things. Namely a life sized prop. It will also be nice to see what inflatable stuff they are offering as mentioned in the post.
Might have to wait until October 1st to find out!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

tommytrubbs said:


> There is some Asda news here:
> http://halloweenerrific.co.uk/halloween-decorations/asda-halloween-2012-sneak-preview
> 
> But it looks like they are missing some big things. Namely a life sized prop. It will also be nice to see what inflatable stuff they are offering as mentioned in the post.
> Might have to wait until October 1st to find out!


oo thats cool... excited now!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

http://www.marksandspencer.com/Deco...80866031&pf_rd_p=475115433&pf_rd_s=left-nav-2
Halloween shop at Marks and Spencers, like the halloween crackers!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

seem to be pretty much everywhere now. anyone have an asda with their stuff out near them?


----------



## GOTHICDOLL (Sep 19, 2011)

More info on this link! John Lewis and home sense. http://halloweeninhellton.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

I've Been Everywhere I Can Think Off But Am Gutted ASDA Is So Far Behind  My Two Local B&M Are Packed With Halloween Goodies, As Are The Local Pound Shops And Even Though Theres Not Alot There Thats Amazing I've Some How Still Managed To Spend Over £60 This Week To Get The Ball Rolling  x


----------



## GOTHICDOLL (Sep 19, 2011)

I know! Asda were very late last year think it was October by the time they got it all out! On their website if you google asda Halloween , and go to the George bit, the costumes are there and it says more products including props from September 18 th which is tommorrow!


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

Ohh Can't Wait I'll Be One It First Thing!!!  x


----------



## GOTHICDOLL (Sep 19, 2011)

He he I was thinking of trying at midnight! How sad am I! Please fly by my blog http://halloweeninhellton.wordpress.com/
It's new and I'm trying to get more hits! I will be reviewing props but also blogging the transformation of our house in October!


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

I Would myself but i have a one year old son and need the sleep lol and i'll deffo take a look  x


----------



## GOTHICDOLL (Sep 19, 2011)

Ahhh, I've just seen some very cute costumes on matalan website! My daughter wants to be a spider this year and there is a very cute one online!


----------



## Bella Morte (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anybody know if TK MAXX have their Halloween goodies out yet? I don't want to make a wasted journey!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

B and m do have some decent stuff this year.....and the pound shops are usually a winner, althought the main one in town... their first few things looked mighty cheap so not bothered as of yet. got some nice (wood i think?) glitter signs sayin "boo" "scary" "halloween" or whatever from b&M for 99p a piece, which is a steal


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

GOTHICDOLL said:


> More info on this link! John Lewis and home sense. http://halloweeninhellton.wordpress.com/


 nice site btw gothic - cool to keep up to date


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

I got those signs from b&m's too  love them just hate been covered in glitter after handling them. Just been on the asda direct website and i hope the stores have more than the site as it only shows a few bits and bobs will deffo be buying a boris the butler tho  to add to my collection of 6ft butler and wanda the witch i also have a life size animated talking skeleton from wilkos last year x


----------



## GOTHICDOLL (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey fellow scarers! Halloween in Hellton has been spying on asda and making some calls to local stores Check it out here ! http://halloweeninhellton.wordpress.com/


----------



## GOTHICDOLL (Sep 19, 2011)

Thankyou!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Everyone go to a store called Discount UK!!!!!!! No matter how far away travel!! They have so much cheap stuff including VERY realistic looking hands at £1 or full arms or legs for £3! Seriously I got a scare because they looked so real XD
I have one in my town in a retail park but I travelled to the other side of Edinburgh (45minute drive) just to see what that store had. They had different from my store but only slightly (so I got more stuff XD) some other things my store had include 
Bones
Gel clings (£1)
Brooms (£2?)
Makeup and fake blood (£1)
72 Spiders (£1)
Mini rats (£1)
Big rat/cat (£2)
And that's only the things I remembered! Theres lots of more specific things like costume pieces for under £1 I think I've spent £20 already and am gonna go back many times more


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh and before you buy the B&M's tomb stones or hands go to Discount UK. Tombstones are cheaper and the hands are same price but look and even feel so much more real


----------



## Bella Morte (Sep 18, 2012)

I just checked out a few of the other forums and my heart sunk when I saw this page - http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-maxx-marshalls-canadian-sister-stores-4.html - why can't we have equally as amazing Halloween decorations in our UK shops. I'm in despair at the same tacky things out shops come out with year after year. TK Maxx is the only place that saves Halloween for me! What I wouldn't give for that Headless Horseman statue!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah that's some really good ****. What i think the problem is, is that the importers and distributors of halloween merchandise in the UK don't feel there's enough of a demand to risk buying the stuff and trying to sell it here. They don't think people in the UK care enough to spend more than a couple of pound in a pound shop.

Which is a shame, for us as consumers. And a mistake for them as merchandisers. They should really spend some time and man-power into researching actual current trends and popularity. And they'd realize there's money to be made.

That being said, TK Maxx (owned by American TJ Maxx, i never underatand why they change the names for us) usually do have a few similar ornaments and such like that. Not as big a selection like.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

online wilkinsons have stuff on there too


----------



## Bella Morte (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree 100% with you OMGDan. I'm lucky enough to live near two TK Maxx stores, one of them having a whole other floor dedicated to home décor and furnishings so I'm hoping they'll carry plenty of Halloween goodies this year. I've got some really neat things from there over the last few years but my favourite find has to be this lantern..









I enquired on the TK Maxx facebook about when they'll start stocking their Halloween items and they said - Halloween items have started arriving in store now, and will peak in inventory next week - I can't wait to see what's on offer! My other half is off work next week so he'll come in handy for carrying my loot HAHA!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay so I bought Boris. Not as good as last years mini prop. All he has for legs or shall I say leg is that under his cloak is a plastic pole, pretty much like one of a artificial Christmas tree, and his candy bowl is very thin plastic. His head is the best part about him. I couldn't find him on YouTube so I uploaded a video I took so you can hear what he says. (Sorry bad video...) Hello... I Am Boris

I bought the Pumpkin Mister too and to be honest for £18 I'm not very impressed with that. Not much mist is visible and the cover it sits on gets very wet! .

As for TK MAXX nothing in my local store yet  which is very unusual as previous years they've had items on sale by the end of August. I love their pieces as they are well made for the price.

Hopefully Sainsbury's will have some cool animated pieces this year. I did e-mail them but they never got back to me .
.


----------



## Bella Morte (Sep 18, 2012)

I visited two of my local TK Maxx shops, one of them (the one that I usually go to) had nothing in the way of Halloween décor but they did have some gorgeous candles, Candy Corn, Pumpkin Pie, Pumpkin Spice as well as other autumnal scented ones.. I picked up 3 as I'm a scented candle junky..

I rang ahead to the other TK Maxx and they said they had some Halloween stuff in so I went there today and their display was at the end of an aisle, not very big which was quite disappointing! They did have some good things like metal witch hats for putting candles inside (I got one of those last year so I didn't pick one up) large witches other things, but quite a few of the items looked damaged or scruffy in my opinion  I did however pick up two Halloween snow globes which I was very happy with, I'll put up a picture of them tomorrow if anybody is interested! I just hope that there will be better stock in October!

My local Wilkinsons had their display up but nothing on it! It beggars belief! :|


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

Hopefully i will be visiting my local TK MAXX tomorrow was hoping to venture there today but been up all night with a poorly little monster, talk about the exorcist  and have been told by loads of people my local wilko's have there display out and that's its packed so i will defiantly be popping in, can't wait. but unfortunately still no sigh in asda, they ain't half behind this year  x


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

we dont really have a tk maxx nr us.... kinda do.. but its in the center of the city and not real practical. by the by.... normally not that much good stuff. still waiting on ASda!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Bella Morte said:


> I agree 100% with you OMGDan. I'm lucky enough to live near two TK Maxx stores, one of them having a whole other floor dedicated to home décor and furnishings so I'm hoping they'll carry plenty of Halloween goodies this year. I've got some really neat things from there over the last few years but my favourite find has to be this lantern..
> 
> View attachment 129381
> 
> ...


Love that lantern, gonna have to look in my local store.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

boris is the new asda prop right? i presume you ordered online, or has you local store started to put out decs?


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah I bought Boris online from ASDA Direct as I'm far too impatient to wait for him. I looked in last years thread and it seems ASDA didn't have their Halloween instore until the start of October.

Thanks for the news on TK Maxx I'll pop in on Saturday. I managed to get one of those lanterns last year too, I've kept it out all year .

My local Sainsbury's was making way for the Halloween yesterday, It should be out now. Usually Sainsbury's have cartoon style soft toys that sing some kind of Halloween song. I can't visit until Saturday but if anyone has a local near them and can pop in then please do so.  I don't usually buy anything from Sainsbury's until November 1st as they reduce it all by 70% off.

Nothing so far has had the wow factor, It seems many items are repeats of previous years.


I've had a browse on eBay for different pieces to help set the atmosphere.. 

Strobe Light Skulls9
UV Cobweb
Glow in the Dark Spray Paint
Autumn Leaves
Yankee Candle Witches Brew (Cheaper, Old Jar)
Yankee Witches Brew (Dearer, Better Jar)

I really do recommend the Yankee Candle, It has a very strong throw.

Boris has invaded eBay at ridiculous prices .


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Batley said:


> Yeah I bought Boris online from ASDA Direct as I'm far too impatient to wait for him. I looked in last years thread and it seems ASDA didn't have their Halloween instore until the start of October.
> 
> Thanks for the news on TK Maxx I'll pop in on Saturday. I managed to get one of those lanterns last year too, I've kept it out all year .
> 
> ...


i like the idea of that glow in the dark spray paint. TBH not somethign iv ever thought of.

have you had it before?? if so i presume its goodd for you to rebuy


----------



## Bella Morte (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's the two Hallowe'en snow globes I found in TK Maxx for anybody that's interested!









There were also snow globes with Wizards in! I noticed that some of the items that were in the shop are the very same ones sold in Home Goods in America so I'm hoping for better stock next month! I'm praying that they'll have some of the Headless Horseman statues but knowing my luck they won't!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Bella Morte said:


> Here's the two Hallowe'en snow globes I found in TK Maxx for anybody that's interested!
> 
> View attachment 131038
> 
> ...


aww Bella they are awsome! how big are they?


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Just popped into my local Asda and the Halloween stuff is out... unfortunately I was not impressed. To me it seemed there were no new ideas, very little that adults could use to decorate for Halloween; basically it appeared to be aimed at parents who have been forced to throw a children's party on a very tight budget and don't care what it looks like! Maybe I'm being too critical but I felt let down; they used to get some great stuff in Asda. Even last year - which was another poor year, I felt - they at least had the purple and orange lights which I've got around my computer monitor now!

I keep checking TK Maxx but have seen nothing so far; I'm concerned since they usually have Christmas stuff out by now!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I too am disappointed by Asda...their standards are slipping away each year D:


----------



## rayuk (Jun 27, 2011)

*ALDI on Thursday, knowing how Aldi works you will need to be early if you want one, 

Obviously not a top of the range fogger but at the price and with a three year guarantee you can't go wrong, i will be after a couple.*


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

rayuk said:


> *ALDI on Thursday, knowing how Aldi works you will need to be early if you want one,
> 
> Obviously not a top of the range fogger but at the price and with a three year guarantee you can't go wrong, i will be after a couple.*


Good find dude. Thanks for that. Got an Aldi by my house, i couldn't imagine them stocking anything like this haha, but i shall try.


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

My Asda Has There Stock Out Too, but im guessing its not all there yet as i haven't seen one single boris in there yet  i did buy two nice goodies from TK MAXX tho and got my little boy his costume, will upload pics as soon as i can x


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

My TK Maxx has a few kids Halloween costumes and a couple packs of small glittery skulls but that's it. Very disappointed as they usually have some unique pieces for reasonable prices. Of course there's still hope but they have half an aisle of Christmas goods in my local now.

Wilkinsons range seems a lot smaller than lasts and mainly it's pieces from previous years. This applies to Sainsbury's too.

A very underwhelming Halloween this year so far.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

This is turning out to be avery poor year for Halloweeen decs in the UK. I visited all my usual 'haunts' today and found very slim pickings indeed.
Hardly anything decent or new anywhere, except there were some nice cheappy items my local £1 store. They're reaper style skellys covered in cloth, and which for a £1 were good value I thought compared to the usual old toot we get in this country. 

My greatest find/buy this year has been snagging a Walgreens type skelly from a shop online for only £48 including shipping. I've been after on of these for ages now. 

Sadly they sold out pretty quickly, but I got it from here...

http://www.props-n-frocks.co.uk/fan...3-skeleton-life-size-halloween-decoration.htm


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Sadly i have to admit defeat this year and agree.

Since around 2006 it's been getting bigger and better. More imports from the US, wider ranges, more marketing. But this year it's clear everywhere that about a fifth of the money that was invested into it last year has been this year. And last year was a fair sized decrease from the previous.


----------



## Yorkshire Ghost (Jun 22, 2009)

Got to agree with the above I thought the decorations this year were quite poor. Most were the same as last year and any new stuff were of poor quality.

I noticed that there was a distinct lack of any large quality props. Everything was mass market low cost / quality.

Apart from 1 knife from Asda and some creepy cloth from the pound shop we have bought nothing.

All home made this year!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

I've spent under £20 this year, usually it's £200+. I did buy Boris but he went back.. wasn't impressed. The main store I'm disappointed with this year is TK Maxx, there was nothing bar a few kids costumes. Very underwhelming year to say the least.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

agreed! Only just got round to visiting TKMaxx on Saturday. I walked around the store 3 times, and all that was in was Halloween themed marshmallows by the tills!!
This thread isn't very popular this year...and honestly with the lack of goodies around this year, I'm not surprised 
I have hardly spend anything this year either! Will be spending more on party food and TOT supplies than anything else!(and living in a quiet area, not expecting many TOT-ers)


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

it's a sad state of affairs trying to get the real quality items for sale over here. not bought anything this year apart from half a dozen creepy cloth from the £ shop for next years projects. Asda have a double isle this year near me and have covered it in black cloth with red lighting it does look nice and they have a few nice bits in. They normally have a good selection in the range. may be better phoning ahead to make sure first though http://www.therange.co.uk/


----------

